# Wortstellung: die ... lächerlicherweise als ... geschildert worden sind



## TheChabon

Gleiches rühmten die Römer und byzantinischen Griechen von unseren "barbarischen" deutschen Vätern, die uns in unserer Jugendzeit *lächerlicherweise* als in rohe Felle gewickelte Wilde geschildert worden sind. 


La traducción sería 'a quienes en nuestra juventud ridículamente se los representaba como salvajes etc.' (a diferencia de 'se los representaba ridículamente envueltos en pieles' etc.), ¿no? ¿O podría leerse cualquiera de las dos?


----------



## Captain Lars

"Lächerlicherweise" se refiere definitivamente a "schildern".

Para obtener lo contrario, se debe poner el "lächerlicherweise" al otro lado del "als":

"...die uns in unserer Jugendzeit *als* lächerlicherweise in rohe Felle gewickelte Wilde geschildert worden sind."

En cambio tengo problemas de entender tu traducción.

Lo mismo alabaron los romanos y los griegos bizantinos de nuestros "bárbaros" padres alemanes, quienes nos fueron presentados ridículamente como salvajes envueltos en pellejos crudos.


----------



## TheChabon

Buenísimo. Gracias.


----------



## TheChabon

Ay agradecí demasiado rápido. Para asegurarme, ¿cuál de estas dos afirmaciones sería correcta, a partir del texto original?

'Es ridículo que nos los hayan presentado como salvajes envueltos etc.' [_es ridículo que nos hayan dicho eso, lo que nos dicen no tiene sentido_]

'Nos los presentaban ridículamente, como salvajes envueltos etc.' [_los presentaban en forma ridícula, se los hacía parecer ridículos_]


----------



## Captain Lars

Es muy ridículo que nos los presentaron como salvajes.

No se refiere tanto al modo de la presentación, sino al hecho de que fueron presentados de esta manera.


----------



## TheChabon

Ahora sí me quedo tranquilo. : ) 

Gracias de vuelta.


----------

